
YouTube Super Chat - rezist808
http://youtube.googleblog.com/2017/01/can-we-chat-hello-super-chat.html
======
rtpg
I love how YouTube is one of the few content platforms that's concentrated on
making it possible for content creators to get paid.

Based off of the stupid things people do on Twitch, I don't know how well this
specific thing will work, but I can see YouTube outliving a lot of other
content platforms just because of this.

------
chaqke
Not clear what happens if two people bid different amounts at the same time,
or if 1000 people bid $5+ at the same time (does it just completely fill up
the chat?)

------
rasz_pl
Nowhere does it say anything about the split.

